# Final Post



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I write this with sedated excitement of the anticipation of being able to spend more time in the outdoors of North Dakota that I love so much. I have decided to withdraw from public forums that deal with outdoor issues. Upon leaving, I want to express some points for each of you to ponder.

North Dakota is truly at a crossroads in terms of its outdoor heritage of hunting, fishing and trapping. The guiding and outfitting industry is in North Dakota to stay. The industries only limit rest upon the cooperation and or conflict North Dakota businesses, sportsmen, O/G's, lawmakers and North Dakota Game and Fish are willing to put forth.

Several other issues come to mind the first is the purchase of land by nonresidents for exclusive hunting rights. There are so many variables included within this issue it is near impossible to determine if the American dream of owing land is just that, a dream, or could it be a nightmare for North Dakotans. I am sure an answer will surface in the years ahead.

Another issue that needs compassionate and logical interaction by the above-mentioned entities is waterfowl possession limits and hunting pressure. This emotional subject has multi faceted support and opposition, again only limited by the different group's abilities and willingness to enter moderate discussions. Time would be a premium, and a limiting factor as many would have to give freely of theirs to obtain compromise for the future benefit of the resource.

Yet another issue is "canned hunts" for big game. It has nothing at all to do with hunting it is killing with a hunting weapon. The word hunt in the absence of fair chase is disrespectful to my personal hunting ethics.

I can find no fault with those that have opposing opinions with respect to outdoor opportunities in North Dakota. They are just fighting for what they believe is right just as I am. Knowing and fully understanding all aspects of an issue should be the goal of every sportsman.

Throwing money at or into a solution or a problem creates its own set of problems that are oftentimes worse than the original concept. This is the current trend in North Dakota outdoor issues. Think about it for a moment the effect of the more is better and I got mine concepts are beginning to take firm root in the landscape North Dakota's outdoors. There are so many special interests out there that the average Joe freelance hunter is outnumbered and has lost focus and could care less until directly affected by perceived negative impact.

I need to get back to what is important to me, family, hunting, fishing, and the outdoor opportunities that North Dakota has to offer, instead of trying to convince anyone that they need to align themselves with a viewpoint of an issue. To me the issues are all so simple. Conservation and preservation must be at the forefront of each issue. With conservation and preservation minded hunting, management and landowner practices and mindsets, nature will and always has taken care of the rest herself. Land, Mother Earth is the ultimate resource, if we take care of her, she will take care of us. It is quite possible that I have an excessively simplistic and optimistic view of the issues. I always try to break an issue into its lowest common denominator.

To me conservation, preservation and questioning ones inner self always end up on the bottom line. These are my opinions on some of the issues facing all of you who chose to engage them. It is up to you.

I am stepping away with high regard for the nodakoutdoors site. We all initially entered the site to better our information stream and or hunting opportunities and the site has and will continue to provide these options for the groups and individuals that frequent here. I wish all members, groups and guests well in their future conservation, preservation, hunting, fishing, and outdoor experiences.

Bob


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I am going to miss your input Bob! So will the rest of North Dakota. I hope it is not too late to salvage the use/misuse of ND natural resources. I just climbed onto the bandwagon so I have a few years left. We will miss you!

Jim


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob,

I want to THANK YOU for your tireless efforts during the last two legislative session as well as the contribution you put forth as the President of our Delta Watefowl Chapter in eastern ND this Spring.

I hope that you can find some time to remain involved in at least some of your latest projects. I believe your exit from these forums will create a void in the overall knowlegde base that I have come to expect when accessing this site.

You will be missed.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I agree, you will be missed.
It saddens me to see you leave as even though you and I don't always agree it is still obvious that you have a passion for the outdoors and more importantly the last great oasis of hunting, North Dakota.

cootkiller


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thank you, Bob, for all the information and views you have shared with us. You will be truly missed. Burl


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here Bob....I'll miss your input on here.....we almost always agreed.Good luck in whatever you do....hope sometime in the future we can meet up.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck Bob...don't be a stranger!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Bob for all that you have done for sportsmen in North Dakota! :beer:

You will be missed!

Please keep in touch.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Bob,

Your posts have always been made with a fair, consistent message. That's why most of us read your posts. You have earned the respect of the readers that agreed with your posts and the ones from the other side of the discussion. You have also earned the repsect from the residents as well as the non-residents (that's me) that view this site. I hope that someday you will decide to return and again post your thoughts.

Ref


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Bob,

I just saw this and hope you continue to post in other areas, say for instance, hunting reports!

You sent me your contact information a few months ago, so I hope that remains the same. If not, please let me know and we can chat.

All my best to you, your family and friends.

A friend in Illinois,

Bob Zettler


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bob,

Never say never. Working (and ultimately winning) on these issues has always been more like a marathon than a sprint. Too many good people (workers, not just talkers) have come and gone on these issues, and every time another goes (normally out of frustration over some short-term set back), there is a void that's very difficult to fill.

You've been active and involved as part of the group effort for one year. Your timing was not the greatest, as the writing was very clearly on the wall that this was going to be a disastrous session, well before the session started. Those of us that have been at it longer to more and less active levels from time to time, have tasted a few successes to ease the sting of the defeats. Help when you can. Help more when you can. Help a little and at least follow along and stay informed when you can't. Marathon, not sprint&#8230;..

The political environment and other circumstances are very poor right now for gains at the executive or legislative levels. But, any number of things can happen that can change that. For example, folks more friendly and willing to do the right thing could come into positions of decision. The right folks in a few key legislative areas could step up and be willing to organize sportsperson efforts locally. Weather patterns, habitat and/or game numbers could significantly change. One of the state-wide organizations with the staff, membership and fund-raising capabilities could decide to truly engage these issues. Some of the rural commercializers could wake up and see the long-term consequences of current policy for their communities. Some significant policy event or circumstance could again electrify and activate sportspersons across the state. A new and more effective strategy/process may be developed. More effective mediums for reaching sportspersons willing to participate may be developed. Some grad student or agency could do an in-depth survey or report to expose the real costs of the current trends, not just the benefits. Once the new census figures are accounted for and new legislative districts are drawn, enough power may be concentrated in more receptive areas. As an aside, I've always loathed the thought of casting these issues as a "rural/urban" fight, always hoping that all of the various interests could see the costs/benefits of each and reasonable compromises could be had - not simply "yes" or "no". But, to many, it has boiled down to urban against rural, and if that's the way it has to be, then the new redistricting will not friendly to those who wish to promote that angle (Cass county alone will likely go from 9/47 districts to something like 11 or 12/47, and I'm sure some of the other urban area will pick up seats as well).

In any event, many things could change to finally get these issues where they need to be, little by little most likely. And the side which takes their lumps when they get them, stays with it, bides their time, and seizes opportunities for progress when they present, will in the end prevail. The minute defeat is publicly acknowledged and accepted, it is so. Never say never.

As you can tell, I'm not writing this solely for Bob's benefit. To Bob, and everyone else who has been involved in these issues from time to time, I'd rather hear you say "see ya later" than "goodbye". Marathon, not sprint&#8230;..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for all the hard work Bob!!!
We all appreciate it!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Bob, I just opened my email and then read your post here. I'd be very you sorry to see you leave here. You really made a tremendous effort this last session and kept us informed as it progressed. Hard, time consuming work and a lot like bang your head against the wall. Hats off to you man.

For the rest of us, Dan summed it up real good. This is a long term fight. Always has been, and will be in the future.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Keep in touch and thanks for all the hard work!!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bob,

I must say too that you will be missed. It was from your words, and others on the board that I became A LOT more active this session in trying to get appropriate actions on issues that concern us sportsmen.

I do have to say I'm a little disappointed with the finality of your post. It seems to me you have really helped accomplish some things here at nodakoutdoors and I am confused why you are choosing to no longer express your views.

I appreciate all the hard work and time you've put into our battles. I understand you have your reasons for leaving the board, but I hope you can reconsider. You have been instrumental in getting information and keeping all of us informed. It is a shame that you are stepping away, especially in a time when people like you are needed the most!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Bob K, whatever your reasons are for going, I wish you well and good luck in the future. I always looked forward to reading your contributions to the forums. Some people just have the gift for the written word. Yourself and Zettler are two that come to mind. You will be missed. :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for everthing Bob!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for helping keep everyone up to date on the issues. Have fun hunting and enjoying the ND outdoors. I'm sure you'll find that the hunting situation isn't nearly as bad as some on this board want everyone to believe.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Bob, you are a very caring person. I always looked forward to your
view points and wisdom on issues. I have learned a lot from your posts,
I will defaintly miss your posts.

Just when I thought no one is going to tell me anything, you bought an
insight I might have over looked and that I needed.

Thank you for everything. Don't let human nature get you down.

Thanks


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Happy Trails Bob! Enjoy the fishing season!


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Bob, sorry to see you go. It is good to know there is someone who thinks like me out there. Your clear and well worded posts were one of the reasons I joined this sight. I just wish I had the same way with words as you.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I bet you peek in and read... :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: Take care Bob, and thanks for everything.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Bob!!!I respect your decision 100%. You have given us many many hours of your time. I have often thought how your can keep posting the info your have given us and still find time to sleep.
BUT!!!!!!!!!!! please feel free to stop in and join the forums as a friend, a fellow hunter and outdoors man. We would really enjoy your company here.......Again thanks for all you have done for everyone . Until we speak again ...Thanks ...Curt and Gladys...


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

See ya, I will miss some of your insight though.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bob, as I told you earlier, I have been out of town so am only getting to comment publicly now. There is not a person around that has more enthusiasm and passion for the outdoors than you Bob. We are all the poorer for no longer having your unique insight into the many issues that confront us on an almost daily basis. You are the voice of reason when many of us tend to lose our own sense of reason. You were the glue that held many a group together in outdoor endeavors. You were the pipeline to the legislative affairs for the involved and the uninvolved. Only time will tell, but I, for one, know that your wisdom and thoughtfulness will be sorely missed and the NODAK outdoors group is not the same without you. You have my utmost respect and thanks for all you have done for us in this state. I do hope that you will reconsider your decision.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

So long Bob, happy trails to you.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bob.... I'll miss your level-headed approach to the issues you wrote about. Best of luck to you. :beer:


----------

